# ReeboKesh's Art Thread



## ReeboKesh (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey all! I've decided to post my recent artwork here on Enworld (heck exposure is a good thing!). 

Following is a number of original (and not so original) superhero pics penciled, inked and coloured in Photoshop by me. I hope to do some D&D style pics soon. I have some work appearing in an up and coming M&M supplement called Roll Call and as always I'm willing to do commissions (sorry no freebies - art takes time and time is money, as many artists will tell you.)

Some of you may have seen my work over on the Atomic Think Tank but for those who haven't here it is!

Atomic Think Tank fan favourite - The Cricket!







Super strong cheerleader - Valkyrie






The 'light' of the party - Kid Light






The shapeshifting alien in Elephant form - Shifter






The dark winged avenger - Nightfalcon






And two of my favourite Marvel characters, the Fantastic Four's Thing and the Human Torch!











Hope you like them!
Reebo


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 6, 2006)

Your stuff looks as good as it did when I saw it at Atomic Think Tank     

But at least here it's all in one post.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## ReeboKesh (Nov 5, 2006)

double post


----------



## ReeboKesh (Nov 5, 2006)

Here is my rough pencils for a new character - "The Frog!" 

The final pic will include a "glass reflection effect" - think the scene in the latest Spiderman 3 trailer with Spidey hanging upside down infront of the building windows. 






Later
Reebo


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 5, 2006)

I particularly enjoy this one for some reason.


----------



## Ferret (Nov 5, 2006)

It all looks good 

Wait...Spider Man three trailer??!


----------

